# What strange dreams have you had ?



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 16, 2013)

Most of my dreams are just regular "garden variety " dreams, usually involving myself and my family. Sometimes the kids are at different ages, one will be an adult, while another is still a little child, things like that.
I even have "dream houses", places that are in my dreams often, but don't exist anywhere else.and I am usually trying to get somewhere that I am struggling to get to, fighting my way through vines, or a flood, stuff like that.
But,now and then, I will have a dream where I seem to be someone else besides myself, and those are really strange dreams.

The most amazing one, I was dreaming that I was a pilot of some kind of a rocket ship. 
Now, I HATE any kind of flying !
  But in this dream, I was happily flying that rocket all over, and knew exactly what all those buttons on that spaceship looking dashboard were for.
While part of me was being amazed at all this, I seemed to realized that I was also a man in this dream, which was even more strange. 
There were people on the dream that I knew, but they were not any people that I actually know in real life, so when I was thinking about it afterwards, my only conclusion was that I was some other person than myself in my dream.

Has anyone else ever had dreams like this where you were not yourself,  or any other dreams that were just plain strange ?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

Happens to Calvin all the time. 



I've had plenty of the plain strange variety but it was always me involved.  Cooool ones you have though.  Wish I could do that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2013)

I've had some lucid dreams, where I know in the dream that I am dreaming.  I also dream in intense colors, which makes everything really nice.  I've dreamt of a cat with a paisley patterned coat with very pretty colors, I was petting him in the dream and he was very friendly.  I've also dreamed of a lilac colored Chow Chow...you can tell I'm an animal lover, lol.

I have dreams sometimes that I am walking through streets, for miles, trying to get home.  Sometimes I'm starting to approach really bad neighborhoods, and I try to get around them so I'm not victimized.  Luckily I'm always able to stay safe.

Many times I'll dream that I'm flying with no aircraft.  It's a great feeling, as I can control my speed and direction completely.  I've flown over both cities and country areas.  I have sooo many different dreams, it would be hard to remember them all.  When I take Melatonin for sleep, my dreams intensify.  Nice for the good dreams, but bad for nightmares. 

 One dream was I was walking in a darkly lit city area, with strange people just standing on corners, dressed in dark clothing and looking very strange and sinister.  Then I started to see zombie type people sit up in parked cars around me, and just turn their heads looking at me.  I told hubby not to watch any horror movies when I'm trying to sleep. 

I often dream about those who passed away in my family, like my mother, father, sister, brother, etc.  They are always normal looking and acting just like they were in real life.  I always seem to be myself in dreams, but at a younger age.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've had some lucid dreams, where I know in the dream that I am dreaming ...



I haven't had a single dream that I can recall since I gave up actively lucid dreaming back in '86. I've had something almost like flashbacks, where short little bits and pieces of previous dreams make an appearance, but even in dream time they only last a few seconds so I don't really consider them as "dreams". 

More like "trailers".


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

I haven't had any exciting enough to remember anything but snippets of for years now.  The odd one but usually.... nuthin.  

I rely on dreams to make some decisions.  If something needs deciding that I'm of two minds about I leave it up to the subconscious to show me what I really *want* to do.  It's not always the logically smart thing but when there's no foreseeable black and white /good and bad options then doing what you wanted instead of what you thought you should  holds less regrets when and if it goes titsup. 



F'instance.  When I was deciding the pros and cons about grabbing the redundancy pay off and retiring I dreamed I was on the top a hill with a path leading down to a small dock where there was a ferry.  

Everybody I ever knew must have been on that thing and they were all waving their arms and yelling "Come on!  Hurry up! You're going to miss the boat!!"....   I woke up running full slather down that hill and banged the signed papers on the boss' desk next morning.    No psychologist needed to interpret that one!



I was often in that twilight zone of 'waking dreams' when I was on shift work.  I could be dreaming, put the dream on pause and answer a phone give a presumably intelligible answer, resume the dream where I left off and then remember both when I woke up.  Wow, those were the days.  Have trouble even remembering the phone calls now. 



I've read a bit on research into dreams, about REM and how it occurs an hour or so into the sleep time.  BS!  I could, still do, dream in a 5 minute nap sitting at the 'puter!    

Should I see someone about that dya think??


----------



## veejay (Sep 16, 2013)

I usually dream that I am trying to get somewhere (don't know where, different all the time) and I never ever get there.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sayin' nothin' .... you never know when the Mental Health Department might be looking.  :magnify:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 17, 2013)

_HaHa good thinking DB_


----------



## Phantom (Sep 17, 2013)

Call me strange but I get re occurring dream of busting to go to the loo and unable to find one
Finally find one way to small for me to fit in or the loo is all busted up with part of wall missing and people outside staring at me


Yep I have prostate problem LOL 

Other dreams put 50 shades in childrens section heh heh heh


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 17, 2013)

Phantom, I share your dream.  Is that you always staring at me ??


----------



## terra (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd love to share my dreams with you but Mulder would kill me !....


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

Speaking of 'Mulder', he hasn't been around much lately either, has he run off with Ozarkgal and TWH?


----------



## Sid (Sep 17, 2013)

The most amazing one, I was dreaming that I was a pilot of some kind of a rocket ship. 
Now, I HATE any kind of flying !
  But in this dream, I was happily flying that rocket all over, and knew exactly what all those buttons on that spaceship looking dashboard were for.


      My spaceships had levers and knobs to push and pull, no buttons.


----------



## Sid (Sep 17, 2013)

I have had a few that the situation came true in a way that resembled the dream so much it was kinda scary.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Call me strange but I get re occurring dream of busting to go to the loo and unable to find one
> Finally find one way to small for me to fit in or the loo is all busted up with part of wall missing and people outside staring at me





dbeyat45 said:


> Phantom, I share your dream.  Is that you always staring at me ??



I have that dream a lot too!  It's so frustrating to go up an down elevators, stairs, down hallways, looking for a restroom.  Then when you find it, it's either super foul and not working, or there are lookie lous around, so no privacy.  Sometimes if I wake up right after one, I will need to use the bathroom.  I use the bathroom a lot day or night, so it's fitting I guess.  Here's the interpretation from http://www.dreammoods.com/dreamdictionary/...hmmm, need to do some self analyzing here, lol. 



> To dream that you are in the bathroom relates to your instinctual urges. You may be experiencing some burdens/feelings and need to "relieve yourself". Alternatively, a bathroom symbolizes purification and self-renewal. You need to cleanse yourself, both emotionally and psychologically.
> To dream that you are in a public restroom with no stalls or that there are a lot of people around while you are trying to do your business signifies your frustrations about getting enough privacy. You are always putting others ahead of your own needs. As a result, you are lacking a sense of personal space. Alternatively, the dream indicates that you are having difficulties letting go of old emotions. You are afraid that if you reveal these feelings, then others around you will judge and criticize you.
> To dream that you are in a bathroom meant for the opposite sex suggests that you are overstepping your boundaries. You have crossed the line in some situation.
> To dream that you can not find the bathroom or that you have difficulties finding one indicates that you have difficulties in releasing and expressing your emotions. You are holding back your true feelings about something​


----------



## That Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> I'm sayin' nothin' .... you never know when the Mental Health Department might be looking.  :magnify:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

Funny you should ask.  Had a very strange dream last night but, of course, it faded as I awoke.  Used to have some terrible recurring nightmares about Vietnam but they hardly qualify as "strange" dreams.  Okay, here's one that was more dream than nightmare:  I'm at a university woman's dormitory inquiring at the desk about my girlfriend.  They hand me the desk phone and I'm trying to ring her room.  But, the call won't go through because I'm actually in the hotel in . . . Saigon.  (as usual I wake up sweating)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)

Sometimes I dream that I have to make a phone call, but the buttons on the phone are either weird looking, the numbers don't make sense, they are impossible to push, and I could never complete the call, very frustrating.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2013)

The only time I ever have strange dreams, is when I've been sick and took medicine at bedtime.  
I know I must be  in the minority, but  I rarely dream, or I guess correctly,  I just don't recall them when I wake up. .. maybe a little blurb of something .. but no storyline to remember.  .. 
I've always been like this.  So it's not an old age thing..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sometimes I dream that I have to make a phone call, but the buttons on the phone are either weird looking, the numbers don't make sense, they are impossible to push, and I could never complete the call, very frustrating.



Someone told me that our subconscious can't read, so it probably can't count either, SB. After hearing that, I have tried to pay attention in dreams, and I have noticed that I might see a sign, but I can't really read what it says, I either know it or I don't.
That would explain the telephone dream as well.
 You can see squiggles, but not recognize them as numbers or letters.

I found the article on "bathroom dreams" interesting, but I think they are reaching too far with that, and saying we have issues bothering us.  I have noticed that I have these dreams when I need to wake up and use the bathroom, and that is the only time I ever have them, which seems to be the consensus of opinion from the rest of us reporting this.

From  what I have  read, it depends on how deep a sleep we are in, how much of the dream we remember, and if we are in a very deep sleep, we dream, but don't remember it at all, or very little of it.
As we wake up from deep sleep, we remember more, supposedly. However, I have had times I woke up, and the dream just flashed out of my mind completely, so I wasn't waking up slow enough to remember it , I guess.

I have never had dreams that came true, but I have heard of that happening, and I think that this is an extremely interesting phenomenon . I knew a lady that had her parade saddle stolen, and she dreamed of the house and the back porch, exactly where the police found her saddle, after she gave them the description.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)

When I was young, I had a dream three nights in a row that my friends and family were visiting me at bedside.  I told my mother that I may be coming down with the flu or something because of the dream.  A couple of days later a drunk driver nodded off, ran onto a sidewalk, and hit me with the car...ended up in the hospital with friends and family visiting.  Injuries weren't severe thank goodness, but it made me think.  Repetative dreams won't be ignored for sure.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sometimes I dream that I have to make a phone call, but the buttons on the phone are either weird looking, the numbers don't make sense, they are impossible to push, and I could never complete the call, very frustrating.



Thank the Lord !!  I'm not mad after all (shut up Diwundrin and Jillaroo ).  

I have those dreams too SeeBreeze.  I recall one where I was slipping backwards towards the Brisbane River in a car driven by one of my 'black sheep' relatives.  _*
Who ya gonna call*_ ??    I clearly remember trying to call a friend who was an accountant cum computer programmer.  
Why ??  :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)

veejay said:


> I usually dream that I am trying to get somewhere (don't know where, different all the time) and I never ever get there.



I have those dreams too Veejay, trying to get to a destination, usually home, but never really make it there.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

> Someone told me that our subconscious can't read, so it probably can't  count either, SB. After hearing that, I have tried to pay attention in  dreams, and I have noticed that I might see a sign, but I can't really  read what it says, I either know it or I don't.



Well that explains a lot!  I always wondered why that happened, thanks, that's really interesting.

I tend to incorporate annoying noises into dreams instead of letting them wake me.  A funny one happened when Mum   'forgot' I was on night shift and start vacuuming right outside my door.  I just turned the noise into a plane engine and I was having a wonderful time flying over the landscape when she turned the damned thing off and I woke in panic and a nose dive!  



I had a recurring dream that was so detailed and happened so often that it had to be an omen.  I was driving home from work and giving a workmate a lift as usual when we were on the same shift.  It was late at night and as we were driving under a railway overpass (the Battle Bridge at Leichhardt for Sydney people,) a motorcycle lost it in the next lane and went straight under my car.  I must have dreamed that 10 times and was a nervous wreck every time I drove under that damned bridge and looked out for bikes but it never happened!   
Nor was there ever a motorbike any where near me on those occasions.  Never did figure out what triggered that one.

I never have those 'searching' dreams any more, must have found what I was looking for.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 17, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I have those dreams too Veejay, trying to get to a destination, usually home, but never really make it there.



Oh, I have those pesky dreams, as well ! One  common one is "the flood" dream.
Usually, I have my kids with me, and they are often small in my dream, and it is flooding all over, and I am trying frantically to get us all to the top of a big hill, where there is an old log cabin that we can shelter in. 
We struggle up the hill , through the pouring rain, and torrents of water running off the hill, and finally make it to the top, and into the log house. 
The water just keeps getting deeper, until the flood is all around me and lapping at the steps of the house, and that is when I wake up , every time....


----------



## GDAD (Sep 17, 2013)

When I first started to chase her in my dream she was just 21 years old, still have'nt caught her!nthego::rofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)

Funny stuff GDAD! :lol:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

Well now we know how he exercises.


----------



## terra (Sep 18, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Speaking of 'Mulder', he hasn't been around much lately either, has he run off with Ozarkgal and TWH?



Actually... I was referring to Mulder and Scully from the TV series of years ago.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsHRgftSxaw


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, I meant Max.


----------



## TICA (Sep 18, 2013)

When I was looking for a house about 13 years ago, I had a dream every night about a blue house sitting on a hill.  This went on for about a week or so.  About a month later, I bought a house and sure enough, it was blue and sat on a hill.  Strange thing was that I never connected the dream to the house until about 5 months after I moved in.  I don't even like blue on a house so its not blue anymore but it still strikes me as odd that the house I bought was blue.

I do believe that dreams sometimes are based on true events, the trick in my thinking is trying to determine if the dream came first - or do we dream about ideas or events that we have seen somewhere else?


----------



## nan (Sep 18, 2013)

I have often dreamt that I visit my grandmas old house and one of the top bedrooms is haunted,thank goodness I dont have that dream so often now, I also have that dream about trying to find a toilet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I found the article on "bathroom dreams" interesting, but I think they are reaching too far with that, and saying we have issues bothering us.  I have noticed that I have these dreams when I need to wake up and use the bathroom, and that is the only time I ever have them, which seems to be the consensus of opinion from the rest of us reporting this.



I agree Happyflowerlady.  Nine times out of ten when I wake from that kind of a dream, I have to use the restroom.  Or maybe it's just the power of suggestion from the dream?  LOL!   I remember as a kid my mother saying that if you dream of either yourself or someone else losing their teeth, there would be a death in the family...anybody notice that? :help:


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2013)

I always dream of some sort of water action whenever my bladder is crying for release. Amazing how the mind goes into alarm-clock mode even in the midst of what is supposed to be play-time. 

Of course, that one dream where I was Moses holding back the Red Sea didn't work out very well ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

Those house dreams...  read somewhere that a house represents our life and death.  If it's only seen in the distance and from the outside then it signifies our eventual, (not imminent) death.  If we are inside a strange house it means we are exploring the 'rooms' of our life and trying to put them in order.  mmmm  maybe.   And sometimes it's just a house.

I used to often dream of the same house. It was a really ordinary, run down, fibro thing with a rickety verandah and I didn't make the connection for years that it actually existed!  It was set back from the road opposite the place we used to wait to be picked up and taken to our holiday destination when I was a kid.  I must have looked at it often but without really seeing it.  

It's right here, in this little town. How strange is that?  It was even for sale about the time I was buying this block of land to build on but I passed on that, too much 'renovation' needed, it's really old now, and it's too far from the beach and too close to the highway.

That dream must have been about where I wanted to be, and the house signified how I was to get there perhaps?
(and maybe I didn't buy it just in case the dream really meant I was gonna die in it? 

 )


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 18, 2013)

_Well on tuesday i bought one of those thingy's that you push down your drain it has little spikes on it to catch rubbish, hairs etc, last night i had a dream that i was using it and someone was watching me and i managed to bring out a huge walnut size lump of hairs etc, perhaps it is telling me i need to do it today   _


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh geeze, nothing worse than a nagging sub-conscious....


----------



## Phantom (Sep 19, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well on tuesday i bought one of those thingy's that you push down your drain it has little spikes on it to catch rubbish, hairs etc, last night i had a dream that i was using it and someone was watching me and i managed to bring out a huge walnut size lump of hairs etc, perhaps it is telling me i need to do it today   _



hmmmmm shades of "The Ring" movie.Watch out you don't pull a body out !!!!  heh heh heh


----------



## basefare (Sep 20, 2013)

I went a lifetime and had not a dream I remembered. Now for the past two years or so I dream of working or looking for work, and getting lost. Whether on foot or driving, I get lost and can't find my place of employment or find my way home. It's reoccurring thing. Will the on site explainer of dreams please tell me what this is all about?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2013)

I dream of working sometimes too, usually something screwed up is happening with what I'm doing, or I'm hours late getting back from a break or something like that.  Glad I'm retired, haven't had a dream of looking for work, LOL.  I do dream about getting lost, but I have a problem with directions in real life too.   I can't imagine going a lifetime without remembering any of my dreams.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Well on tuesday i bought one of those thingy's that you push down your drain it has little spikes on it to catch rubbish, hairs etc, last night i had a dream that i was using it and someone was watching me and i managed to bring out a huge walnut size lump of hairs etc, perhaps it is telling me i need to do it today   _



My cat had a hairball issue around a month ago.  I bought a lot of natural products, foods, and treats that were supposed to help hairballs.  I fed him extra olive oil, coconut oil and slippery elm bark supplement to help him get it either up or down.  I even bought a product that I didn't want to use, that was petroleum based, in a last ditch effort to help him get relief from the hairball.  Well, he must've passed it out the other end, because he stopped wretching and dry heaving like he was.

Anyhoo, I had a dream that I was gagging up large long clumps of my own hair.  My hair is slightly below shoulder length, and in the dream I was helping to get each clump out by pulling it with my fingers...it was gross.  My hubby laughed when I told him the dream, because I had such empathy for the kitty.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 21, 2013)

It may offer a glimpse into my psyche but there was a dream I had that became a family joke and that I was reminded of every time I was given pocket money.
I don't remember it, I was very young, pre school age, but was told I was talking in my sleep and trying to pull something off my fingers.  Mum questioned me quietly and said that I told her "it's the pennies, they're all stuck to my fingers"...   Wish that had been prophetic!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2013)

A lot of my dreams have to do with heights. I'm either on a tower of some sort or on the edge of my roof at our old house. Seems like I'm spending much time how to figure out how to get down. Sometimes there are dreams that make no sense and other times they are very scary.

i can't remember most of my dreams, but one time I was taking a pill, can't remember the name, to stop smoking. One of the warnings were vivid dreams. Vivid alright.....sure didn't need an adult book store with these pills. :wink:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 21, 2013)

Years ago, I worked in a very large office full of the usual cubicles.  I dreamed that I had to go around and collect everyone's forks . . . ???


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey, I was just checking the real estate around here and that damned house I used to dream about is on the market again!  Strange it was for sale when I moved here and is again when I'm thinking of leaving. Cue Twilight Zone theme. 



Not everyone has a picture of what they were dreaming. 

It looks a lot different now, it's been reclad, the verandah had a bull nose roof and was walled up to around waist level and had tatty old blinds on it.  Just found out it used to be the old headmaster's house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2013)

Huh, interesting Di!  I have had repeated dreams of living in a certain house, but I never knew it to really exist.  That looks like a nice place!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 23, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Years ago, I worked in a very large office full of the usual cubicles.  I dreamed that I had to go around and collect everyone's forks . . . ???



*Recommendation*:  Don't *EVER* have that dream analyzed.  :magnify:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> *Recommendation*:  Don't *EVER* have that dream analyzed.  :magnify:



Oh, I've had my share of therapy and am sure that dream popped up along the line.  I just figured . . . Fork IT!


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 24, 2013)

Very interesting....I've had the bathroom dream...what does that tell you about my bladder...lol


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

I used to dream about loos occasionally too. They'd invariably be disgustingly overflowing and unusable. I read in one of those 'dreams decoded' articles that they can be a warning of a physical problem.

When I thought about that, it seemed that they always had preceded an illness!  Sometimes it was the onset of the flu, sometimes more serious, but those dreams were always a good heads-up for me.  
Don't have them now though, still get things wrong with me but not the heads-up dreams.


----------

